

Show HN: Screendoor – Online Forms for Government - 5vforest
http://www.dobt.co/screendoor/

======
superuser2
You say you do online payments. Do you handle non-profit classification
correctly?

My university has a policy that no student organization may use any form of
e-commerce because of the difficulty/impossibility of getting a
PayPal/Stripe/Square account to respect our tax-exempt status. If you could do
that, it might solve a real pain point for student organization leaders.

